# Sound on a budget?



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

I am looking to buy two bookshelf speakers for the purpose of listening to music, which ranges from Rap to Classic Rock to Heavy Metal, as well as for use with my XBOX 360 and my new 42" LG LCD HDTV. The room they will be placed in is fairly small with in one direction, but long in the other (probably something like 26' x 12' or so). 

I have posted a few threads on here seeking advice from true "audiophiles" as to which speakers would best suit me. At the moment, the audio shop is going to see if my current component system still works (I have a feeling it does and the old speakers are just blown). If it does, I assume I will keep the CD player and compenent system and just upgrade speakers until I have more of a budget. Here is the component system at the moment:

Sony FH-7 MKIII Compact Hi-Density Component System with:
Power Supply Unit - Sony AC-78III (AC: 120/220/240 v~ 50/60 Hz - 65 w)
Stereo Cassette Deck - Sony TC-78III
Integrated Stereo Amplifier - Sony TA-78III
Stereo FM/AM Tuner - Sony ST-78III
CD Player - Sony D-50 Discman

Picture of it is here (and yes, I know it is just about as old as me but it still works):
http://articulo.mercadolibre.cl/MLC-...-7-mk3-apm-_JM

Anyways, from what I've been told, I should look into Monitor Audio BR2, B&W 600 series, or Pardigms. I have found the best local dealer in my town and he mainly deals in B&W and Definitive. My father has a Definitive floor speakers and I love them. My questions is this:

My current budget is about $500 to spend on speakers (assuming the component system still works and can function with new speakers). Should I look into B&W or Definitive? I was looking at some Definitive Mythos Gem compact speakers (see here:http://www.definitivetech.com/loudsp...ythos_gem.html). Any other suggestions? Thanks guys.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi, just a few question.

Are they any size constraints?

Is $500 for your mains plus a sub? or just a mains?

Have you gone out to do any auditioning?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

$500 is the budget for the mains at the moment. I was debating whether or not to try and get some off of ebay that may have subs built in, but no idea seeing as how I'm new at all of this. I am going to the only decent custom audio shop in town (Myrtle Beach, South Carolina) possibly on saturday to have the component system checked to see if it still works and audition some speakers. They deal mostly in B&W and Definitive. All suggestions are welcome though. Thanks.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Sorry I didnt realize that was your first post, welcome to the shack!

I own a pair of B&W 601's (S1's) and would say that they're an overall decent speaker to listen to. Without a sub however, they don't provide any bass when compared to my NHT SB-2's. That being said, if you're into listening to music with bass than floor standers are a minimum requirement.

If you can't find anything on Ebay I suggest using www.audiogon.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

what kind of floor standers would you recommend? My dad has a high end pair of Definitive floor speakers and the bass he gets is more than enough for what I listen too. Thanks again man!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

what about Monitor Audio BR2's? Any word on them? The problem is that if I order them offline and the component system still works, I would have no clue how to wire them and set them up properly. Kind of sad considering I can wire a sound board for a gig when I have them, LOL.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Those speakers are definitely reviewed over at http://www.audioreview.com/cat/speakers/bookshelf-speakers/monitor-audio/PRD_124864_4290crx.aspx . If possible, try and audition a pair yourself, since taking subjective impressions as "gospel" can be dangerous.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

or check this out, here at HTS http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...itor-audio-bronze-reference-br2-b-review.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

Any comments on Monitor Audio B4 floor speakers? I found a killer deal at $399 a pair new online. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You cant go wrong for that price on the Monitor Audio B4s Your not going to get really low frequency response out of any sub $1000 speaker but for the price thats about the best your going to get. 36Hz-22KHz is not that bad for a speaker in that price range.
Monitor Audio make a good speaker and will last a long time. As far as hooking them up to your old system just take the speaker outs on the back of the amp and run them to the speaker binding posts its just that simple. The only issue you may have is the lack of available power in the amp to drive the new speakers but at a nice listening volume you should be ok with what you have.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I think someone has already alluded to it, but if you can, taking a listen to the specific speakers is probably the only way to tell if you're going to like a specific set of speakers.

That being said, and based on what I've read of other people's opinions, is that I'd go with the brands mentioned in the following order:

Monitor
B&W
Definitive

My preference is for a "natural" sound.. i.e., not bright or warm. And again, I haven't heard the specific speakers you mentioned, these are just guesses based on the tendencies I've heard from others.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

what about the Monitor Audio Silver S1's over the Monitor Audio B4's? From what I've heard they are better for teh same price at $400 a pair.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2007)

my main question is whether or not the component system I have (yes the old busted sony) has enough power to push the silver S1 from Monitor Audio? Can anyone advise? Thanks!


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not a big believer in watts. More is better, but they're not as important as most people seem to think.

For example, going from a 50watt receiver to a 100 watt receiver is only going to get an extra 3dB of sound.. which isn't much.

This is all a way of saying I'd assume your current equipment is probably fine.

JCD


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

With that system you might like the Infinity Beta 50 for $500/pair.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Adjusting for your taste in music, you really cover the gamut. That said you're NOT going to get bass that can handle today's hip hop from a small bookshelf speaker at anywhere near a reasonable price point. Secondly, while your old Sony system may in fact work, please bear in mind that it is MUCH easier to blow a speaker with a small amp than a large one and that amp is a built in on a rack system...so quality is VERY suspect...smaller less beefy amps go into clipping quickly and destroy the speaker if not turned down quickly.
Personally, I would take a look at the NHT Classic 3 (bookshelves) or the classic 4 (floorstanders). Those speakers and some of your previously mentioned Definitive's are probably your best bet on a budget, but the NHTs are absolutely outstanding for the price. However, as has been said to you a number of times in this thread...Nothing beats you listening, and with music you are intimately familiar with.
Good luck and cheers,
Konky.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

NHT makes some great speakers in your price range. Important to realize that if you place any speakers in your room you will get much better sound by placing them on the 12' wall and aiming them along the longer axis of the room. If you choose not do that then I would go with very small tweater/mid-range speakers and a large subwoofer that can be placed near a wall.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

SamsSon said:


> NHT makes some great speakers in your price range. Important to realize that if you place any speakers in your room you will get much better sound by placing them on the 12' wall and aiming them along the longer axis of the room. If you choose not do that then I would go with very small tweater/mid-range speakers and a large subwoofer that can be placed near a wall.


I don't think this is always the case, I have heard speakers that sounded better sitting on the long wall facing across the shorter distance. I guess it really comes down to the design of the speaker and the layout of the room. 

Regarding amp size, if you have clip indicators or know how far you can push an amp then size doesn't matter. I only use 20Watt amps in my theatre and in all honesty to reach 90dB at the listening position I probably only use about 10watts.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Ya with a highly efficient speaker you wouldn't need a whole lot of power to get decent output. I would second any Definitive suggestion especially bipolars if you can find them. I wouldn't classify them as accurate but man are they fun to listen to! I was never very impressed by the gems or any of their mythos speakers though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Secondary harmonics improve with the speakers on the short wall. Ever notice the difference between old music halls and the new more open ones and how much better the sound was in the old halls? There is a reason why places like La Scala were tall narrow and deep by design for listening to music. 

People worry about the efficiency of a speaker not realizing how much their overall environment can impact the overall quality of sound. I have $8k in NHT speakers in a room that is far from ideal and bought a couple of $350 NHT speakers for a friend with a house that has a oblong room with a high ceiling. The sound quality and imaging is significantly better at the friend's house with the cheaper speakers.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

SamsSon said:


> Secondary harmonics improve with the speakers on the short wall. Ever notice the difference between old music halls and the new more open ones and how much better the sound was in the old halls? There is a reason why places like La Scala were tall narrow and deep by design for listening to music.
> 
> People worry about the efficiency of a speaker not realizing how much their overall environment can impact the overall quality of sound. I have $8k in NHT speakers in a room that is far from ideal and bought a couple of $350 NHT speakers for a friend with a house that has a oblong room with a high ceiling. The sound quality and imaging is significantly better at the friend's house with the cheaper speakers.


Again, not always. The prominance of any particular harmonic will change (sometimes better, sometimes worse) depending on many more factors than just whether the wall the speakers are on is the shorter one. Program material, particulars of walls (windows, hangings, openings, etc) and the speakers physical design attributes will all play a role in sonic reproduction. 

As you point out in you last paragraph, 2 different systems in 2 different rooms give you 2 different results.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

If you do want to stay with bookshelves in that price range you should look at the Behringer Truth B2031A powered monitors. They are an absolute steal at $300-$350 a pair. They include built in power amps and room compensation.


----------

